# Will my PS4 work?



## truenorth

Can anyone tell me if my husband's PS4 from North America will work in Dubai?


----------



## DubaiTom

Yes, there is electricity in Dubai 

And yes PSN will also work.


----------



## mmasroor

There are couple of things that you should aware of. 1. Difference of voltage. Most of the North American countries users 110v. Dubai has 220v. 2. North American countries games use ntsc whereas most of the games sold here are on pal system. 
Having said that you can use your existing console here with voltage converter. You can use the games that you have bought but cannot use any game you will buy in dubai. 
How this will help.


----------



## chestnut

I believe that is the TV connection is HDMI, the whole NTSC vs PAL question is moot (i.e. HDMI connections do not use PAL/NTCS encoding).


----------



## DubaiTom

mmasroor said:


> There are couple of things that you should aware of. 1. Difference of voltage. Most of the North American countries users 110v. Dubai has 220v. 2. North American countries games use ntsc whereas most of the games sold here are on pal system.
> Having said that you can use your existing console here with voltage converter. You can use the games that you have bought but cannot use any game you will buy in dubai.
> How this will help.


Basically everything you've said is wrong...

PS4 will support 100-240v so you just need the right plug. Games are not region locked and PAL vs. NTSC is from the 90s...ever heard of HDMI?

Just bring your PS4 it will work just fine.


----------



## mmasroor

Cool. Thanks


----------



## londonmandan

My XBox One works here fine and I am from the UK.

EDIT:

I know you have PS4 but anyway I have no issues so consoles do work here fine.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

DubaiTom said:


> Basically everything you've said is wrong...
> 
> PS4 will support 100-240v so you just need the right plug. Games are not region locked and PAL vs. NTSC is from the 90s...ever heard of HDMI?
> 
> Just bring your PS4 it will work just fine.


Your accounts are however region locked, so for all intents and purposes - it is.


----------



## Chocoholic

er the voltage will be an issue - you will need a step up transformer to use it, unless it has a voltage conversion switch.


----------



## DubaiTom

It's built in in the PS4. Will work with everything between 100 and 240 volt.


----------



## ChrisandAdele

Hahaha! This was my partners first question when Dubai was mentioned in conversation. Don't worry about the house back in Australia or our family and friends sweetie. As long as your PS4 works. Lol. Talk about priorities!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

ChrisandAdele said:


> Hahaha! This was my partners first question when Dubai was mentioned in conversation. Don't worry about the house back in Australia or our family and friends sweetie. As long as your PS4 works. Lol. Talk about priorities!


I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## truenorth

DubaiTom said:


> Yes, there is electricity in Dubai
> 
> And yes PSN will also work.


Thanks DubaiTom.

you started off with a jerk answer, then redeemed yourself with some good information.

I was going to respond by saying that "you've confirmed that there are jerks in dubai" but since then, I've edited. 

Each time i post something on this Forum, there is always a wiseass response, hence i'm getting a bit defensive.


----------



## PEDUNKEY

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Your accounts are however region locked, so for all intents and purposes - it is.


Hey Tim, 

do you know exactly how the accounts work? not much help from playstation support... i have a NAM PSN account on the Plus- will i not be able to play under the account in DXB? or is it just DLC that i've purchased that won't work in UAE? is there any kind of a clash if there are accounts with different regions on the same ps4?


----------



## mo87

PEDUNKEY said:


> Hey Tim, do you know exactly how the accounts work? not much help from playstation support... i have a NAM PSN account on the Plus- will i not be able to play under the account in DXB? or is it just DLC that i've purchased that won't work in UAE? is there any kind of a clash if there are accounts with different regions on the same ps4?


Based on my experience "PS3" all accounts will work fine. I have 3 accounts in my PS3 a US,EU & a Japanese. You can download demo's and play games on any. 

The only issue is when u buy a game make sure if you are buying a dlc it's from the same store region as that game. A EU game will not accept a US dlc even if it's for the same game "Capcom". Of course this is a case by case but just to be safe always double the region. 

Another thing if you are buying cash card for your account make sure they are also from the same region. A US PS store account works with a US cash card only, same to all the rest. 

In short if the PS4 got the same rules as the PS3 then you have no issue.


----------



## Emanef

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Your accounts are however region locked, so for all intents and purposes - it is.


Accounts _are _region locked, but there's no restrictions in where you use them, and you can have multiple region accounts on each Playstation. I bought my PS4 in the UAE, set it up with a UK PSN account and then also set up a PSN US account after realising that most games are a fair bit cheaper on the US PS Store than the UK one (I use US Paypal connected to an Entropay virtual pre-pay credit card as I don't have a US card or address). 

It's pretty simple and you just add each country account as a user on the console. The important thing is to set your PS4 as the primary device for *both *accounts. 

I log in to my US user, buy the game from the US store, and then just log in to my UK user to play the games. All games on the device will work for all users on that console, regardless of the region. I've bought Assassins Creed, Watchdogs, Last Of Us and a few indie games on the US store and never played them on my US user, all played on my UK one. 

In hindsight I which I'd just paid for PSN+ from the US as the UK rarely has decent prices, but my trophies are now all on the UK account and I still have six months left on it!

One thing to be aware of is that DLC is region locked, so you have to buy DLC for the same region you bought the original game. Also, I've not tried, but I don't think you'd be able to use things like TV services that do geo checking, but I never do anyway. 

I know of people who have UK, US, Japan and even Indian accounts on their console!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Emanef said:


> Accounts _are _region locked, but there's no restrictions in where you use them, and you can have multiple region accounts on each Playstation. I bought my PS4 in the UAE, set it up with a UK PSN account and then also set up a PSN US account after realising that most games are a fair bit cheaper on the US PS Store than the UK one (I use US Paypal connected to an Entropay virtual pre-pay credit card as I don't have a US card or address).
> 
> It's pretty simple and you just add each country account as a user on the console. The important thing is to set your PS4 as the primary device for *both *accounts.
> 
> I log in to my US user, buy the game from the US store, and then just log in to my UK user to play the games. All games on the device will work for all users on that console, regardless of the region. I've bought Assassins Creed, Watchdogs, Last Of Us and a few indie games on the US store and never played them on my US user, all played on my UK one.
> 
> In hindsight I which I'd just paid for PSN+ from the US as the UK rarely has decent prices, but my trophies are now all on the UK account and I still have six months left on it!
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that DLC is region locked, so you have to buy DLC for the same region you bought the original game. Also, I've not tried, but I don't think you'd be able to use things like TV services that do geo checking, but I never do anyway.
> 
> I know of people who have UK, US, Japan and even Indian accounts on their console!


Long story short, it's retarded.


----------



## Emanef

Actually, it's anything but retarded. It's awesome. It means I can buy games at much cheaper US prices and use them on my UK account. And people who like the more wacky Japanese games can easily access those as well. New games on the UK store cost £49 or £59. On the US store they work out at around £28 or £37 (ie Destiny is $59.99 (£37) on the US store or £54.99 on the UK), so it's a no brainer to buy on the US store. It's something Sony seem to be happy with (you can do it on the PS3 as well).

What is retarded are the prices they charge on the UK store.

Looking at the UAE PSN store, they seem to be charging UK prices but in dollars, so anyone buying from a UAE account would be better off with a US account as well.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Emanef said:


> Actually, it's anything but retarded. It's awesome. It means I can buy games at much cheaper US prices and use them on my UK account. And people who like the more wacky Japanese games can easily access those as well. New games on the UK store cost £49 or £59. On the US store they work out at around £28 or £37 (ie Destiny is $59.99 (£37) on the US store or £54.99 on the UK), so it's a no brainer to buy on the US store. It's something Sony seem to be happy with (you can do it on the PS3 as well).
> 
> What is retarded are the prices they charge on the UK store.
> 
> Looking at the UAE PSN store, they seem to be charging UK prices but in dollars, so anyone buying from a UAE account would be better off with a US account as well.


Here's an idea, let everyone access anything - or even better have a "world" shop, you know, like PC delivery platforms like Steam or Origin.


----------



## Emanef

Yeah.... I think you're expecting too much from these huge global companies that want to protect and control their profits! You're buying into a proprietary system with consoles, quite different from something like Steam. At least there aren't region locks and it is possible if you're prepared to jump through a couple of fairly easy hoops.


----------



## nidserz

I am going to buy a PS4... and have been confused with all the new PSN account/region related stuff. I have had a PS3 and have my account. It is a Canadian account. Can I just use this account? What do you mean by DLC region blocked?
I just want to be able to buy games on the PS4 and play online (FIFA, maybe Battlefield in the future, etc).

Thanks, and sorry for sounding dumb!


----------



## Emanef

Yes, you can use your Canadian account.

DLC region restricted - all it means is that if you buy, say Assassin's Creed in the Canadian store you can only then use DLC from the Canadian store with it. So when I bought Assassin's Creed from the US store, if I wanted to get the Cry Freedom DLC I'd have to get it from the US store. If I bought it whilst logged in to my UK account it wouldn't play it. Not too much of a problem, just something to be aware of. 

There's a guide to using different region stores on your console on this site - it describes it for UK and US store, but the theory is the same across all region stores;
Forums @ The Digital Fix - View Single Post - The Playstation 4 thread Pt 2 - £349 - Now available!


----------



## nidserz

Emanef said:


> Yes, you can use your Canadian account.
> 
> DLC region restricted - all it means is that if you buy, say Assassin's Creed in the Canadian store you can only then use DLC from the Canadian store with it. So when I bought Assassin's Creed from the US store, if I wanted to get the Cry Freedom DLC I'd have to get it from the US store. If I bought it whilst logged in to my UK account it wouldn't play it. Not too much of a problem, just something to be aware of.
> 
> There's a guide to using different region stores on your console on this site - it describes it for UK and US store, but the theory is the same across all region stores;
> Forums @ The Digital Fix - View Single Post - The Playstation 4 thread Pt 2 - £349 - Now available!


Thank you. That makes sense. I will just have one account - the Canadian one. And download everything on there. Have a Canadian CC and will get a Canadian PSN+ card sent over to me. All set!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Emanef said:


> Yeah.... I think you're expecting too much from these huge global companies that want to protect and control their profits! You're buying into a proprietary system with consoles, quite different from something like Steam. At least there aren't region locks and it is possible if you're prepared to jump through a couple of fairly easy hoops.


Profits are one thing, shafting people is another entirely.


----------



## Emanef

I just don't think you can compare consoles with Steam. They're entirely different beasts. Sony, MS, Nintendo invest millions on developing and making their consoles, the OS, etc and have year of development. If you buy their products you are buying into their ecosystem: you make that choice and know they're in control of products and pricing. 

Steam is just an operating system that's effectively a games content delivery system but you need to buy or build your own PC; it's only the software and will run on much any half decent PC and wouldn't have needed anywhere near the investment to develop. 

No one forces anyone to buy a PS or Xbox and if you prefer to pay for a top end PC/parts or make do with a lower spec one then you'll get the same games for better prices. The choice is there. 

Personally I prefer the convenience of console gaming over having a noisy powerful PC under the telly. I just don't want to pay more for games when I can get them cheaper. 

Hopefully the high prices in the UK store will put most people off buying digital until they eventually reduce them, although I guess they don't want to risk wiping out the whole game stores market if they did regularly undercut them (although ironically MS would have had a go if the masses had allowed them to do what they initially wanted!)

If I was still in the UK I'd still buy disks as there are good prices around and you can pass them on when done, but you don't seem to get many good deals out here (ie no one like Amazon), so the US store means I can get a new title for a decent price so it suits me, but for the amount of game time you get from a good game I don't begrudge paying £35 for a new release.

You're a PC gamer then.....?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

I'm a gamer. I also laughed at how much time you basically spent trying to justify price gouging.


----------



## Emanef

Glad to entertain you. Sorry if my opinion differs from yours. I have a couple of friends in Guildford that work for gaming companies and it's not easy money these days. I think prices are comparible for the amount of time you get for what you pay. Movies are done in two hours, games give you 10+ times more than that.


----------



## mo87

Emanef said:


> Glad to entertain you. Sorry if my opinion differs from yours. I have a couple of friends in Guildford that work for gaming companies and it's not easy money these days. I think prices are comparible for the amount of time you get for what you pay. Movies are done in two hours, games give you 10+ times more than that.


Man I completely agree with you with this and all ur older posts in this thread too. While I wish for other "dreamy" world and environment for gaming I'm realistic.


----------

